# Kustom KGA10



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone have this amp? What would you rate its distortion out of 10? Because im thinking of getting a distortion pedal for it.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

I have this amp. The distortion is surprisingly good for an amp that small and that cheap, but it's not great. I wouldn't want it as my main distortion. It's an interesting flavour if you already have a "good" amp.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

bucky said:


> I have this amp. The distortion is surprisingly good for an amp that small and that cheap, but it's not great. I wouldn't want it as my main distortion. It's an interesting flavour if you already have a "good" amp.


Do you mind sharing some settings with me. All these reviews say its awesome. But All I can play with it is semi ok metal. Blues on it has no character. Bends and everything sound too thin. Have you tried hooking up a distortion pedal to it?


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

The trick I find with this amp while using distortion is to keep the voice/tone knob all the way to the left. Turning it to the right adds all kinds of trebly buzz that sounds awful. I keep the gain anywhere between 11:00 and 3:00.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

bucky said:


> The trick I find with this amp while using distortion is to keep the voice/tone knob all the way to the left. Turning it to the right adds all kinds of trebly buzz that sounds awful. I keep the gain anywhere between 11:00 and 3:00.


And I do notice that when you use the amp half volume it sounds 2x better at least. And I have actually noticed that if I turn the gain to max and voice half that it sounds alright for like lead. Nothing great.


----------

